# Skin Discoloration in my baby



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, so my Malt has started getting big brown spots all over her body. I have heard that it is because of the sunlight and playing outside, but I just want to make sure. They seem very big to me and I have never seen another Malt with them. 

Here is a close up of some:










They are kind of worrying me. If these are indeed normal, does anyone know of any products that will turn her fur white again like it used to be? Or do I just have to wait it out? 

Thanks


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes, the "cow spots" are normal. however, in your case, i'm not quite sure...i haven't seen the actual hair discolor as well. 
i hope someone has advice to offer you...

but i do have a question, is that a flea collar on her? they are very dangerous.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Is her hair tan on the spots also? Both my Malts have the spots but you really can't tell unless they are wet. Mia has a very light almost discolored spot on her back you really can't notice it unless you are obssessive like me . But if it is just the skin thats normal.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I DON'T KNOW I NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THAT BEFORE OR NEVER HEARD OF COW SPOTS BUT I AM GLAD YOU SHOWED US JUST IN CASE IT EVER DOES..I THINK I WOULD BE SHOCKED TO DEATH IF I SEEN THOSE ON MY DOG IF I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE..

HOPE SOMEONE CAN HELP YOU..MAYBE WHATEVER HELPS TURN THAT HAIR BACK WHITE CAN GET RID OF TEAR STAINS WOULDN'T THAT ME NICE.

HAVE A BLESSED DAY.. SUGAR'S MOM


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The "cow spots" are usually on the skin and visible particularly on the belly. Sometimes Malts will have what is called "lemoning" on their hair, which is usually just a very light yellow-ish color in small areas that often goes away as they mature.

However, I have never seen such large, dark spots on the fur of a Malt before. Am I seeing it correctly? ... it is the hair that is brown, not the skin... right? May I ask if your Malt is purebred?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 13 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590582


> The "cow spots" are usually on the skin and visible particularly on the belly. Sometimes Malts will have what is called "lemoning" on their hair, which is usually just a very light yellow-ish color in small areas that often goes away as they mature.
> 
> However, I have never seen such large, dark spots on the fur of a Malt before. Am I seeing it correctly? ... it is the hair that is brown, not the skin... right? May I ask if your Malt is purebred?[/B]



Yes, she is purebred. These spots just showed about two weeks ago. Also, this picture was taken shortly after her bath, so they were probably more visible than usual. Pebbles is 3.5 years old, so she is already mature.

Most of the brown spots are on the skin, but the actual hair a light brown tint to it as well.



but i do have a question, is that a flea collar on her? they are very dangerous.


Yes, I saw a flea on her yesterday and I am very paranoid with that kind of stuff so I went out and bought flea shampoo, treatment and a flea collar. I had no idea they were dangerous. Why are they?


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 13 2008, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590603


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 13 2008, 10:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590582





> The "cow spots" are usually on the skin and visible particularly on the belly. Sometimes Malts will have what is called "lemoning" on their hair, which is usually just a very light yellow-ish color in small areas that often goes away as they mature.
> 
> However, I have never seen such large, dark spots on the fur of a Malt before. Am I seeing it correctly? ... it is the hair that is brown, not the skin... right? May I ask if your Malt is purebred?[/B]



Yes, she is purebred. These spots just showed about two weeks ago. Also, this picture was taken shortly after her bath, so they were probably more visible than usual. Pebbles is 3.5 years old, so she is already mature.

Most of the brown spots are on the skin, but the actual hair a light brown tint to it as well.



but i do have a question, is that a flea collar on her? they are very dangerous.


Yes, I saw a flea on her yesterday and I am very paranoid with that kind of stuff so I went out and bought flea shampoo, treatment and a flea collar. I had no idea they were dangerous. Why are they?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Some times they have the lemoney color on their coat where ther pigment is high. You might not have noticed the slight difference in color on the coat until you noticed the pigment. If the area doesn't seem irritated, raised or otherwise out of the norm it is probably okay, and just normal pigmentation.

Flea collars are dangerous b/c it is an insecticide that is absorbed through the skin and can cause problems with the liver. Also other pets could be affected by it even if they are not the one wearing it. It is the known cause of death in alot of animals. very toxic.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Off topic, but please do not use flea collars, they are very toxic. If you saw a flea you can get a Capstar pill from the vet and start her on Frontline, which has been around a long time.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 13 2008, 12:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590616


> Off topic, but please do not use flea collars, they are very toxic. If you saw a flea you can get a Capstar pill from the vet and start her on Frontline, which has been around a long time.[/B]



I took the flea collar off of her this morning after I read the first post about it, so she only had it on overnight. I had no idea they were toxic, so thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Miss Abbey gets large freckles on her skin in the summer - but her hair has never had a tint to it....

I guess it's alright, did you ask your vet about it?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, so the vet says that this is completely fine. Although, he also said since her fur was being stained brown as well, it would remain that way until it grew longer and eventually got cut out. The weird part for me was, he suggested something called Manic Panic. Apparently, this is a safe "hair dye" that can be used on dogs. I guess it is made out of a vegetable blend, so it's harmless. I had never thought to ever dye her brown spots white again and this seems a little crazy to me, and I am kind of shocked that the vet actually recommended it. Has anyone ever heard of it or used it before? Any suggestions?


----------

